# Bathroom Vanity



## silverxxx (May 20, 2008)

I am pretty close to finishing up my basement reno. I decided to start looking at vanities for the bathroom, and this is where I am running into a problem. The bathroom in the basement is a 1/2 bath and is rather small. The spot for the vanity is 32" wide by only 16" deep (due to the door). I can not find any vanities small enought in depth to fit. Are there vanities under 16" or am I SOL and going to have to build one? Here is the best pic I could get of it.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

It wouldn't be terribly hard to build one yourself and then use a vessel sink on top of it. You could even go as far as to buy a premade vanity base and lop off the back to hit your required depth, then build a "counter top" with some particle-board and contact cement and counter laminate and then pop the vessel sink on top.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

That's really small...I would find a table I liked that fit and mount a vessel sink on top of it.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*vanity*

Agree with using a small table and a vessel sink. Other option is to go with a corner wall mounted or pedestal sink, but you won't have storage underneath unless you use baskets. Here's a cool one.

http://www.oldhouseweb.com/stories/Detailed/25162.shtml


----------



## silverxxx (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas everyone. I like the idea of a vessle sink!


----------

